# How often to you change out the water bowl water?



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Usually in the morning and at night... I want to add to this and ask: 
HOW OFTEN DO YOU WASH YOUR DOGS BOWLS?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

when dillon first came home, i was changing the water countless times a day... like you, i had a mud and sticks in the water bowl situation. now that things have calmed down, i find i have to refill it usually 2 times a day.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Water bowl change
GOLDEN R: winter 2-3 times/day summer 4-5 times/day
MASTIFF: 200 times/day !!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I use stainless steel bowls and buckets. Fresh water am and pm. Every evening after dinner, buckets are swapped for fresh ones, and the ones just used are rinsed with diluted bleach and then washed, as are the bowls used for am and pm feeding.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

T&T said:


> MASTIFF: 200 times/day !!!!


HAHAHA! Same with Spinones! I think that a small dog could actually STAND on top of the slime in the water bucket when the Spinones are here. It's like radioactive waste...


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Which bowl?  Outside bowl 2x per day, it's the one that gets all the debris in it. Inside bowl 1-2x per day. Crate bucket, once a day. The cat drinks out of that one too! I usually wash them every other day.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

I lose count! Its still fairly warm here, so I have to do it more now than I did during the colder months.
His larger outside bowl gets cleaned and filled in the morning, and if he goes back out there later on if we go out in the evening its freshened up again. He spends the rest of the time inside and is more active (and it gets warmer) indoors so his water bowl in the kitchen is always getting topped up!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Outside we have a kiddie pool during the warm weather that gets changed daily. Inside we have 2 bowls, one in the kitchen which holds 8 cups and is refilled 3-4 times/day and one in the back that gets changed everyday. The kitchen bowl gets the most action since it has to be refilled 3-4 x/ day. We have 2 goldens, springer and aussie. Cody, the springer, is the BIG drinker. Bowls are washed daily with hot soapy water.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

my water bowls are changed once a day and washed before filled up they are empty at the end of the day with 6 cats and 3 dogsthats not difficult and the food bowls are also washed once and thats when they have eaten


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The water bowls get filled a minimum of twice a day and washed out with hot water and soap once a day. In the morning I just rinse them with cold water before filling.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I didn't see a "it depends" on the list! Sunny is a dainty drinker, no spillage, and she doesn't drink all that much. One change a day would be fine for her. With Mister, I need to refill about twice a day. If I don't notice it's empty, he waits by the door and then goes to drink from a bucket filled with rainwater! If Sunny's really thirsty and it's empty, she drinks from the toilet.:yuck: Thank goodness my boys are really good about flushing!! I feel really bad when it's been empty like that. But why couldn't they stand by the bowl and whine or something instead of resorting to those tactics?

Usually with a foster dog, esp a male one, I have to add water about 5 times a day. And one of those times, I rinse out the sliminess (from saliva) with my hand. I also need to use paper towels to clean up the area on the floor around the bowl from dripping jowels. :bowl: 

At least they are not as bad as my horse, who always needed to take a sip of water between bites of grain, so his water bucket would always have about an inch of "grain sludge" at the bottom of it after every meal!! :yuck:


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*everytime I flush the toilet*

I do fill the bowl in the kitchen in the morning and wash it once a week.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The bowl is always washed when empty and immediately refilled. We go through a lot of bottled water in this house.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

There is never any water left after I fill the bowl..... I do wash it in the am and pm.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'll add I wash it once a day - usually when it's the dirtiest...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Usually 2 times per day. However when my dogs go through their dirt eating stages each Spring and Fall I have to change if more often because some of the dirt in their teeth come back out into the water bowl......:yuck:


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

I wash their bowl out once a day and change the water twice a day, once during breakfast and the other at supper. I am constantly filling it with water throughout the day. My guys are kinda pampered I keep a pitcher of water in the fridge for them and fill their bowl with it. I wash the pitcher daily also.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

When it's warm out, outside bowl several times a day. Inside bowls are refilled several times a day. All bowls get washed out every night.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I change Katie's water bowl 2-3 times a day.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> I didn't see a "it depends" on the list! Sunny is a dainty drinker, no spillage, and she doesn't drink all that much. One change a day would be fine for her. With Mister, I need to refill about twice a day. If I don't notice it's empty, he waits by the door and then goes to drink from a bucket filled with rainwater! If Sunny's really thirsty and it's empty, she drinks from the toilet.:yuck: Thank goodness my boys are really good about flushing!! I feel really bad when it's been empty like that. But why couldn't they stand by the bowl and whine or something instead of resorting to those tactics?
> 
> Usually with a foster dog, esp a male one, I have to add water about 5 times a day. And one of those times, I rinse out the sliminess (from saliva) with my hand. I also need to use paper towels to clean up the area on the floor around the bowl from dripping jowels. :bowl:
> 
> At least they are not as bad as my horse, who always needed to take a sip of water between bites of grain, so his water bucket would always have about an inch of "grain sludge" at the bottom of it after every meal!! :yuck:


I don't think it's a good idea to let the dogs drink toilet water. Why not put the lid down?


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fergus will drink out of the toilet too, if he gets away from me. I actually have to keep all bathroom doors shut because he steals and destroys toilet paper rolls. Somehow he manages to make it in there every once in a while...


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we used to fill Layla's 2-3 times a day & wash each night. bot now with the two of them (wrestling & romping all day...) I've been filling it non-stop & have added a second bowl, no wonder we have been going out to potty in the flooded yard a million times a day!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Judi said:


> I don't think it's a good idea to let the dogs drink toilet water. Why not put the lid down?


Not that I condone the availability of the toilet for the dogs refreshment, I must share this with you. It was a fact that the pets who had access to the water in the toilets were the ones he had the best survival rate when 911 happened in NYC. Now I know that is a rare example but it does make me think.
Oh and to stay on topic we refill the water bowl just 1 or 2 times a day since Jersey went RAW. Prior to the I needed a calculator.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I fill the bowl once in the morning...and ummmmm....after reading the replies, I obviously don't wash the bowl as often as I should...:doh:


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Outside bowls (2) washed and filled once in winter, two times at least from spring to fall. Inside bowl washed and filled once a day; I add to it if necessary. Food bowls are washed after each meal.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Hailey's water bowl gets fresh water at least twice a day, some times more, I wipe out the bowl with water and papertowels each time I fill it, and it gets washed everytime the dishwasher is run, usually daily or every other day.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Outdoor buckets twice a day. When it get hot here we are constantly re-filling buckets just to make sure the water is fresh and cold. Inside ones probably once a day and I scrub them out with bleach and soap when I do the food ones which almost eveyday.


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

Judi said:


> I don't think it's a good idea to let the dogs drink toilet water. Why not put the lid down?


Because Berr lifts the lid and drinks anyway. :doh:

The water tub gets washed once a day and gets "topped" with fresh water as needed. If it has junk in it (mud, grass, hair, etc), it gets rinsed out and re-filled. 

The cat sometimes drinks out of the dog's tub just because he can, but he has a water fountain that gets thoroughly cleaned weekly (with a new filter every 2 weeks) but gets emptied of gunk (Tink is a lot messier than the dogs) daily.

The toilets, (because Berr drinks out of them) get cleaned every other day and I'm very careful that no chemical residue is left when I'm finished cleaning them.


----------



## biscuit08 (Mar 6, 2008)

We only have biscuit and we change the water when he drinks it all. 3-4 times a day.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I cant count how many times I change the water bowl. With the three dogs and one of them that takes meds that makes him drink more I feel like a water wheel.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Call me a bad mommy, but I let Daisy drink from a toilet that is hardly used. I keep it clean, just like I would a water bowl. I started letting her use it when I kept a water bowl in the bathroom and she would drink the toilet water first then her bowl water. I cut the bowl out because she kept spilling that. She can't spill the toilet. I might have to change her habits when we have kids, but until then, she was a toilet waterbowl in her bathroom! I flush for fresh water about once a day.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Dogrunner said:


> Because Berr lifts the lid and drinks anyway. :doh:
> 
> The water tub gets washed once a day and gets "topped" with fresh water as needed. If it has junk in it (mud, grass, hair, etc), it gets rinsed out and re-filled.
> 
> ...


I was going to say Kirby gets clean water every time the toilet is flushed!! :doh: It's clean, probably cleaner than stale water sitting in a bowl on the floor. Plus, it's cold!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Inside the kitchen, I change/add/rinse the water bowls about once an hour. Cole (the Newf) leaves a disgusting bunch of slime, dirt and slobber everytime he gets a drink. Nobody else will touch the bowl after him.

Outside, I change the bowl within minutes after Cole has gone out, because he thinks it's a footbath. After he's finished washing his feet.......all is well for a while.

Before Cole entered our household, I changed the water about 4x a day.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not sure how you alls water system works, but the toilet water here is the same exact water that comes out of our faucets. And my toilets are kept sparkly ckean, so why not? I used to keep a bowl of water in the master bathroom for the dogs since we shut the door to the rest of the house when we go to bed, but it would get filled with hair, usually mine from blow drying, and just get mucky. So I got rid of the bowl and make sure to leave the lid up when we go to sleep. Much easier than refilling a water bowl every night.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Honey and Jade drink out of the fish pond by choise so clean their bowls once a day and they are usualy still full.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

I think most of the water in Riley's bowl ends up drooled on the floor!!!


----------

